# Cant connect my cold cathodes to PSU



## MTGruber (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the SeaSonic S12D 850 Silver 850W PSU and I just bought dual 8" cold cathode lights for my computer from newegg, but when I try to hook them up I cant. I have a 4 pin molex (inner plugs) plugged into a cord from my PSU but theres another 4 pin molex with outer plugs (like poking out ones, not the inner ones) and theres no cord from my PSU that will connect to it, i need a inner 4 pin molex connector, the ones Ive seen in my computer are from the fans and theyre already used. Idk if any of that made sense but if it did I really need ur help i just want to hook up my lights. Thanks a lot and hope someone helps me!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo MTGruber :wave:

Are you using an 'Inverter' for your lights? They won't work at all without one.

They usually come with a 'pass-through' cable, allowing you to still use the cable to power your disk/CD/DVD drive.


----------



## MTGruber (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah thats the exact one i have, the 2 lights plug in 1 end and a little cord connects to the other, then theres 2,4 pin molex connectors coming off that that i dont know how to hook up. thanks for replying and i hope u can figure this out for me =)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you mean what I think you mean, that's the 'pass-though' adaptor, allowing you to hook the power-lead from the PSU into the inverter, and your drive is plugged into the other adaptor to power them up too. If your drive(s) are on another power-cable, just either let the spare Molex hang loose or tape it to the inverter or somewhere handy, to keep it out of the way.


----------



## MTGruber (Jan 19, 2010)

This is what I have but i dont see another 4 pin molex to plug the 2 wires into so theyre powered by my PSU....its a good PSU it has to have the right cord....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994021


----------



## MTGruber (Jan 19, 2010)

Nevermind I got it working! thanks for anyone who helped


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you got it fixed


----------

